
Show HN: Mapflare – Map-based news aggregator - mflare
https://mapflare.com
======
mflare
The goal is to show news headlines at their respective location on the map. At
the beginning only the most important headlines are shown. You can zoom in to
a specific region of your interest to show additional news concerning that
region.

Click on a location name to open a list with additional news from that
location.

The geotagging of news articles is done with a software developed by myself,
the language models still have a lot room for optimization. Therefore errors
can sometimes occur and are never the fault of the source.

I appreciate any feedback, wether on design, usability or feature suggestions

